# Muhle Glashutte Terrasport II or Stowa Flieger A no logo with date?



## hdms

Anybody has both of this watches? How do they compare to each other? 
I have never seen any of this watches in real life and would appreciate the opinions of those who own them regarding its quality, accuracy, looks, or whatever comes to mind. Also, anybody got a lume shot of the terrasport II? Does the seconds indicator light up? Which one would you choose and why?

Thanks in advance


----------



## valmak

I think they're similar in quality which makes the Stowa a better value at almost half the cost. The difference is that the Stowa has more of a vintage/classic look whereas the Muhle has more of a modern/sporty look. I wouldn't really mind between either. I don't know where you'd pick up a Muhl though. They're sold out on watchbuys.


----------



## CM HUNTER

Page and Cooper, Right Time and Toppers have the Muhle available.

The Muhle is the one I'd go for between these two without hesitation. Both offer Fricker cases, but the Muhle is significantly more robust and at an appropriate tool watch size as well (Terrasport I available at 44mm). Then there's the movements, and this is where the Muhle really blows the Stowa away (and subsequently costs more). The Stowa's movement is pretty, but it's not Glashutte pretty, not to mention the in-house manufactured and patented Muhle enhancements/innovations.


----------



## rationaltime

CM HUNTER said:


> Page and Cooper, Right Time and Toppers have the Muhle available.
> ...


Forum sponsor Timeless Luxury Watches in Texas is also a Mühle-Glashütte
authorized dealer. There are authorized dealers across the US and Canada.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## valmak

great thanks for the dealers. maybe i will order one.


----------



## StufflerMike

Small correction

The case is made by RP-Uhrengehäuse GmbH, Keltern, Pforzheim, formerly known as Reister & Nittel, a manufacturer with a long, long tradition in watchmaking. Fricker does the cases for the Teutonia, Marinus and most of the "special cases".

The Reister & Nittel GmbH is a manufacturer of high-quality watch cases made out of stainless steel, titanium, platinium, gold. RP is known to produce high end watch cases for luxury watches. They specialized in manufacturing all types of cases for automatic and chronograph movements.
It does not necessarily need to be Fricker all the time though.

Since Mühle is keen on getting the best out of their products, they source cases from different manufacturers.


----------



## orangep7

stuffler said:


> Small correction
> 
> The case is made by RP-Uhrengehäuse GmbH, Keltern, Pforzheim, formerly known as Reister & Nittel, a manufacturer with a long, long tradition in watchmaking. Fricker does the cases for the Teutonia, Marinus and most of the "special cases".
> 
> The Reister & Nittel GmbH is a manufacturer of high-quality watch cases made out of stainless steel, titanium, platinium, gold. RP is known to produce high end watch cases for luxury watches. They specialized in manufacturing all types of cases for automatic and chronograph movements.
> It does not necessarily need to be Fricker all the time though.
> 
> Since Mühle is keen on getting the best out of their products, they source cases from different manufacturers.


Interesting information Mike. I know I'm veering off topic but, who makes the SAR case? I've had my SAR for a few days now and it would be of interest to know as it is beautifully finished.


----------



## CM HUNTER

Good to hear that this Muhle's case is not made by Fricker. Not that there is anything wrong with a Fricker case by no means, just seems like everybody uses a Fricker these days, so this makes this particular model even more special in my opinion. 

Using different German case manufacturers based on your particular needs just goes to show that the design is well thought out... the case needs to be adapted to your design, not just a cookie cutter design based around a typical case that you usually use. Very nice.


----------



## StufflerMike

orangep7 said:


> Interesting information Mike. I know I'm veering off topic but, who makes the SAR case? I've had my SAR for a few days now and it would be of interest to know as it is beautifully finished.


If I understood Thilo correctly the SAR is one of those "special cases" he spoke about, so I'd say Fricker. Any way, the *S.A.R. Chrono* is mentioned as a reference by Fricker, see here: Fricker GmbH - Mühle Glashütte


----------

